

500px Arrives On iPhone - Brajeshwar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/gorgeous-photos-in-your-pocket-500px-arrives-on-iphone/

======
zalew
since their released the website, I don't see what's the difference between
500px and Flickr except the latter is more mature and feature rich. in other
words: what's their selling point and the reason they became popular?

~~~
zargon
It's the presentation. Flickr has terrible presentation, with tiny thumbnail
views and lots of clutter. As a photographer though, the 900 pixel maximum
width imposed at 500px.com is unacceptable. As a programmer, Flickr's api
allows all kinds of social analytics that I would hate to give up.

------
enraged_camel
I find the title a bit misleading. Does that mean the new iPhone will have 500
pixels? That's what I thought when I first read it, because I'm not familiar
with "500px" the company.

Maybe change the title to reflect the one on the article?

~~~
andrew_wc_brown
500px is a Canadian startup in Toronto. They been on the front page of hacker
news several times. The word order made perfect sense.

